# GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen



## velos (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Fadenalgen wachsen wie hulle...

Meine Werte:
Nitrit, Nitrat usw. nicht nachweisbar
PH=8
KH=6
GH=6

könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die Werte den Algewuchs förden und ob ich aufhärten soll


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

hi peter
willkommen im club 

hattest du schon schwebealgen gehabt?


----------



## velos (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

ja, hatte ich:crazy 
aber ich habe sie mit meinem uv-brenner umgebracht.

ich glaube, der gh-wert ist zu niedrig.
ich weiß nicht, ob ich das zeug gh-plus in den teich schütten soll.
lieber währen mir muschelschalen o.ä. dauerhaft in den filter zu legen 
nur wo bekommt man das zeug, und welche menge brauche ich
gegen die fadenalgen soll fadenalgenfrei-f von koi-discount helfen. bei mir funzt das zeug aber nicht so recht wegen dem geringen gh-wert.


----------



## Annett (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hi,

habt Ihr es schon mal mit Lesen im Unterforum "Algen" oder der Suchfunktion probiert? 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16522
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16334/page-2/?q=CO2
Da Algen nun mal (auch) CO2 verbrauchen, erklärt dies den allabendlichen pH-Wert Anstieg. 
http://www.deters-ing.de/Berechnungen/Berechnungen.htm
http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/co2.htm

Wenn man die Schwebalgen killt, kommen ohne ausreichend Pflanzen oder einer anderen "Stickstoffsenke" (z.B. Bodenfilter) eben Fadenalgen.
Irgendwer frißt den Stickstoff und das Phosphat aus dem Fischfutter immer....

Falls Ihr diese "Fresser" auch noch killen wollt, solltet Ihr Euch schon mal Gedanken um regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel zur Senkung der dann auftretenden Nitratwerte machen. 
Was in den Teich reinkommt (Nährstoffe, Futter) muss irgendwie auch wieder raus. 
Nur mit Vorfilter und Biofilter wird das m.M.n. auf Dauer nix, da diese Filter nach der Umwandlung von Nitrit zu Nitrat (Algenfutter) stoppen.

Gut besetzte Aquarien haben genau das gleiche Problem.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*



> ich glaube, der gh-wert ist zu niedrig.
> ich weiß nicht, ob ich das zeug gh-plus in den teich schütten soll.
> lieber währen mir muschelschalen o.ä. dauerhaft in den filter zu legen
> nur wo bekommt man das zeug, und welche menge brauche ich



Moin
ich kenne das... GH und KH fast nicht nachweisbar...
Ich habe die Muschelschalen in den Bachlauf gesteut und einen Teil in einem feinmaschigen Netz in den Filter gehängt.

Ich habe für 5m3 Wasser 5 Liter Schalen verwendet, daß Zeug gibt´s z.B. in den Raiffeisenmärkten oder vergleichbarem Einrichtungen.

Leider gehen die Schalen bei hohen PH Werten nicht in Lösung....und auch bei optimalen Werten ist das eine langfristige Sache....siehe meine Werte... die nicht steigen wollen...
Zum Glück sind die Muschelschalen recht billig...und einen Versuch war es Wert.


----------



## Redlisch (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo, 
bei mir genau das selbe.

Teich:
GH 5 °dH
KH 4 °dH
PH 8
NO² <0,3 mg/l // n.N.
No³ n.N.
CO² = 1,3 mg/l
T 18°C
Zeit 18:00 Uhr ; 17.05.08, ganzen Tag stark bewölkt + in den letzten 36h 20 l/m²= 2,2m³ Regen

gefüllt vor 8 Monaten mit Leitungswasser:
GH 19 °dH
KH 13 °dH
PH 7,5
NO² <0,3 mg/l
NO³ 14 mg/l
CO² = 12mg/l


Ich überlege nun ob ich Natriumhydrogenkarbonat (Bullrich Salz - dann bekommen die Fische auch kein Sodbrennen  ) oder Kaiser Natron (Natrium Bicarbonat) zugebe um den KH-Wert zu erhöhen. Dieses macht
man bei Aquarien wenn man __ Muscheln oder z.B. Apfelschnecken hält.

Axel


----------



## koimen (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Mitglieder

Ich denke.....die wo diese Problemchen haben sind vor allem Koiteichbesitzer...



> Annet;
> habt Ihr es schon mal mit Lesen im Unterforum "Algen" oder der Suchfunktion probiert?



Habe dies und das natürlich schon gelesen.......
Hatte letztes Jahr auch noch ein Algenmittel benutzt :__ nase (aber ein natürliches auf Bio.. )....diese Jahr nun ein wenig belesener halte ich es noch ohne aus.....hätte aber immer noch davon....


Habe auch ungefähr die gleichen Werte.

Wo das Wasser letztes Jahr neu eingebracht wurde;

29.05.07 Zeit20:00
Temp. 16 Grad
PH -8
GH = 13
KH = 12
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
(zeigt leider nicht genauer an, sollte aber bei 0 sein, da keine Fische drin)

mit den ersten Koi;
23.8.07 Zeit 19:00
Temp. 20 Grad
PH -8
O2 sicher über 6mg/l
GH = 9
KH = 7
NH3/NH4 = 0
N02 <0,3mg/l = unbedenklich
NO2-N <0,1mg/l =unbedenklich
NO3 >5mg/l
PO4 >10mg/l !!!
Bei Ponlab Tröpfchentest
Nitrit = 0

nun aktuell nach fast einem Jahr;
11.5.08
WT= 19°
PH= fast 9
KH= 10
GH= 11
NO2= 0
NO3= 0-3mg/l
PO4= 1,25
FE= 0

Komischerweise geht der Nitratwert immer mehr zurück.......habe aber Fadenalgen an den senkrechten Wänden, vor allem an den Sonnenseiten....lange Fäden teils bis 1m'. Eigentlich stören sie mich nicht allzu fest......sehe meine Koi ja trotzdem bis auf den Grund. Meine UVC 75W grillt....ich weiss....nicht ideal. Aber hoffe nun wenn endlich mein 2ter Pflanzenteich fertig ist, dass es sich stark verbessern wird.

Der PH-Wert von fast 9 macht mir aber schon ein wenig sorgen......wobei ich von andern Mitglieder weiss, dass sie fast das ganze Jahr diesen Wert haben und trotzdem sehr grosse Koi gut hältern können......


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,

wenn Du Sorgen wegen der Kh hast - 4° ist doch noch völlig ok - dann machs wie Berndt und gib größere Mengen Muschelkalk (gebrochene Muschelschalen) in den Teich. Davon löst sich nur soviel, wie der Teich braucht. Die anderen Sachen lassen sich eher schlecht "zurück dosieren".... 

Kannst Du zum Vergleich mal früh morgens (am Besten vor Sonnenaufgang) pH und Kh messen?!

@all
Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Warum schauen alle auf die Kh? Weil sie "den pH-Wert puffern" soll. Wenn der pH aber im alkalischen Bereich liegt, gibt es da nichts zu puffern.


> Die „Dreiheiligkeit“ pH , Kh und CO2?
> 
> Wie oben bereits erwähnt, sind diese 3 Parameter voneinander abhängig. Wenn 2 der Werte bekannt sind, kann man den fehlenden errechnen. Sollte man nun an einem dieser Werte schrauben, ändern sich auch die anderen. Zum Beispiel der ph-Wert: Angenommen, er ist zu hoch und muss gesenkt werden. Das könnte man machen über eine Senkung des KH oder Erhöhung des CO2-Gehaltes. Ist der KH Wert gleich null, dann ist der ph-Wert instabil und wird dann schon bei geringen Mengen saurer Stoffe merklich sinken (Stichwort saurer Regen). Das ist also auch nicht gut. Zuerst sollte man sich überlegen, WARUM der ph-Wert so hoch ist. Ist z.B. die Carbonathärte auch schon gering ( 3 – 4), kann es an zu geringer CO2-Konzentration liegen. Ein CO2 Mangel tritt wie dargestellt bei vermehrtem Algenwachstum auf. Hast du zufällig gerade jede Menge Algen ? Also: Ursache bekämpfen, nicht die Symptome. Raus mit den Algen und den Nährstoff-Haushalt ins Gleichgewicht bringen, so das erst gar keine Algen in großen Mengen entstehen können.





> Das alte Gerücht über Algen und ph-Wert:
> 
> Man hört oft das ein ph-Wert über 8 den Algenwuchs fördert. Das ist wohl mit ein Grund dafür, warum die Teichianer so versessen auf eine ph-Wert von 7 oder noch weniger sind. Hier sollte man Ursache und Wirkung nicht verwechseln. Wie schon gezeigt, sind die Zusammenhänge wesentlich komplizierter. Es kommt auf eine ausgewogene Nährstoffsituation im Teich insgesamt an und auf ein gut gepuffertes System. Der ph-Wert eines gesunden teiches sollte am besten zwischen pH 7,5 und pH 8,5 liegen. Und wenn schon den pH künstlich senken, dann mit verstoffwechselbaren Säuren, also Essigsäure, Brenztraubensäure, Zitronensäure oder Fumarsäure.
> Bevor man sich also die KH zerballert, indem man krampfhaft versucht, mit viel Chemie einen ph-Wert von 7 oder darunter zu erzielen , sollte man es lieber die Natur machen lassen und sich anstelle von pH-minus-Produkten eine Pfandflasche Bier kaufen. Guten Durst !


Zur Kh:


> Zu niedriger Wert:
> Wie oben erwähnt ist ein Teich mit niedriger KH nicht stabil, da er den ph-Wert nicht puffern kann. Hier sollte man eingreifen.
> Zulaufen von hartem Wasser, z.b. Leitungswasser. Einbringen von Muschelkalk. Wenn das nicht geeignet ist, fallen mir noch KH Plus Mittel ein.


Zum CO2:


> Zu niedriger Wert:
> Ein niedriger CO2 Wert führt zu einem hohen ph-Wert. Maßnamen, die den ph-Wert senken, erhöhen den CO2 Gehalt. Ebenfalls hilft bei viel Sonne eine Abschattung des Teiches mit Pflanzen oder dem schon erwähnten Sonnenschirm. (Sagte ich schon mal, das der allerdings hässlich ist ? )


Die überraschende Quelle 

Wenn man sich noch vor Augen hält, dass jedes Wasserspiel und jeder Wasserfall CO2 austreibt.... sollten die Zusammenhänge und die möglichen Maßnahmen doch eigentlich klar sein, oder?


----------



## juergen-b (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

hy peter,



> gegen die fadenalgen soll fadenalgenfrei-f von koi-discount helfen.



lass es sein ............ das mittel treibt dir den phoshatgehalt im teich in astronomische höhe ........... und genau dadurch wirkt es.

es gibt zwei möglichkeiten fadenalgen zu begegnen ............ die erste ist ihre lebensnotwendigen stoffe (wobei es sehr schwierig ist diese zu bestimmen, auch ich arbeite wie die meißten noch daran  )zu minimieren, oder das gleichgewicht dermaßen durcheinander zu bringen, indem man einen stoff grandios überdimensioniert ............ genau dies macht dieses mittel.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Annett


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst Du zum Vergleich mal früh morgens (am Besten vor Sonnenaufgang) pH und Kh messen?!



Wollte ich eigendlich heute machen, aber durch einen Nachteinsatz habe ich dann verschlafen  



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> @all
> Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: Warum schauen alle auf die Kh? Weil sie "den pH-Wert puffern" soll. Wenn der pH aber im alkalischen Bereich liegt, gibt es da nichts zu puffern.



Nicht nur, __ Muscheln (und __ Schnecken) brauchen den KH-Wert um ihre Schalen aufzubauen. Ich glaube nicht das es viel bringt Muschelschalen einzubringen, hätte ich einen leicht sauren PH-Wert hätte ich damit wohl bessere Chancen. Den Trick mit dem Kaiser Natron und Bullrichsalz kenne ich aus der Aquaristik, ein Teelöffel hebt den KH-Wert von 100l Wasser um 1-2 ° an. Bei der Apfelschnecken oder Muschelhaltung / Zucht ist das oft nötig. Bei unserem Leitungswasser brauchte ich das allerdings noch nie.
Ich werde Morgen früh mal den KH Wert Messen.

Axel


----------



## Annett (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hi Axel,

ja, miss bitte mal morgen früh. 
Ich hoffe auch, dass sich Berndt mit aktuellen Werten in seinem Thema "zu Wort" meldet.
Bezüglich nicht lösendem Kalk: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/8

Zu Schneckenhäusern und Kalk läuft gerade hier eine seeeehr interessante Diskussion.... 
Ich verfolge diese täglich, obwohl ich damit eigentlich keine Probleme habe.


----------



## koimen (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Mitglieder

Hatte heute meinen hohen Ph-Wert von fast 9 entgegengewirkt.....
grösseren Wasserwechsel gemacht.....und  der Wert ist von fast 9 nun auf 8,3 ......werde in Zukunft vermehrt so vorgehen müssen bis sich das sich mit dem neuen Pflanzenteich eingespielt hat.

Zum Glück hat unser Leitungswasser  PH-Wert 7  

 

..wie auch die  Fadenalgen von Hand abgegrast....warum fressen meine Koi die nicht  ....

 
 
 

 Die anderen Werte sind nach wie vor OK (bis auf PO4)
KH 9
GH 10
Nitrat 3-5
Eisen leider 0
Nitrit 0
Ammonium 0
Phospat ...verdammt hoch fast 10

wenigstens geht es meiner Seerose sehr gut.....mind. 6Blütenknospen kommen.

 

Ich denke das wichtigste ist, wie eigentlich bei vielem schlussendlich beschrieben.....den Wasserwechsel wirklich grosszügig durchzuführen. So wird im Koiteich sicher an vielen Dingen entgegengewirkt um die Stabilität aufrechtzuhalten.
Bei mit geht es mit total 27000Litern noch einigermassen mit den WW. Bei 50'000Litern :shock da 10000Liter schnell wechseln....
Das abschatten wie von Annett angesprochen.....mache ich übrigens auch aber nicht mit Sonnenschirm sondern mit einem Sonnensegel....aber auch nur bis es endlich besser wird mit den Fadenalgen.
Der Wasserfall......ja den habe ich nun und werde in auch nicht entfernen. So haben meine Koi immer eien Sauerstoff eintrag auch im Hochsommer. Der CO2 Austrag.....mal sehen, wie angesprochen der 2te Pflanzenfilter ist schon meine Hoffnung


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Morgen !

So die Werte um 5:00 Uhr

GH 6
KH 5
PH 8
NO² <0,3 mg/l // n.N.
No³ n.N.
CO² = 1,6 mg/l
T 15°C

Viel hat sich gegenüber Abends aber nicht geändert, oder kam das weil es bei der Abendmessung am Sammstag den ganzen Tag über stark bedeckt war und geregnet hatte ?

Axel


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,

mit Sonneneinstrahlung und ohne Regen wäre der pH-Wert am Abend wahrs. noch einen Tick höher gewesen.

Schau Dir bitte mal diese Tabelle an: http://www.deters-ing.de/Wasser/co2.htm
Nicht die Kh ist Dein Problem, sondern der zu niedrige CO2-Wert.... das ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu. Schließlich hängen alle drei Werte (pH, Kh, CO2) von einander ab.
Und das CO2 ist bei Dir schon seeeehr niedrig. Schaffst Du es, den CO2-Wert zu erhöhen, wird auch der pH-Wert runter gehen. 

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo Bilder vom Teich und der Technik? Damit meine ich keine Detailaufnahmen sondern eher Übersichtsbilder.
Album und "Profilteichbild" sind leider leer....


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Annett,
in der SIG ist ein Fotoalbum verlinkt ...

Den CO²-Wert zu erhöhen dürfte kein Problem sein, ich müsste ja nur die Luftpumpe ausschalten, das ist mit einen Fingerdruck auf die Fernbedienung erledigt. Die sollte das Austreiben des CO² verringern.

Ich werde sie jetzt mal ausschalten und heute abend gegen 21:00 Uhr wenn ich wieder da bin den CO2 / PH /GH Wert messen.

Axel


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

einen Nachtrag z.Thema Fadenalgen habe ich noch...

Auffällig ist das seit der CO² Wert so tief ist (der Teich belüftet wird) alle Fadenalgen auch im Bachlauf mit 2 Staubecken abgestorben/verschwunden sind. Die Pflanzen wachsen noch normal.

Ich bin ja gespannt ob sie nach einer Woche mit "normalen" CO² gehalt wieder da sind...

Axel


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel.

 
Sorry, aber vor lauter Fischen und Wetter habe ich den obersten Teil der Signatur ehrlich gesagt nicht für voll genommen = schlicht heut morgen übersehen. 

Ich bin gespannt, ob das pure Abschalten der Luftpumpe schon den gewünschten Erfolg bringt. Algen (auch Fadenalgen) verbrauchen bekanntlich ebenfalls tagsüber CO2....

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich einen pH von 8 (solange er nicht extrem schwankt) durchaus für einen Gartenteich i.O.!


----------



## Redlisch (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo,

Messung 21:20 Uhr

PH 8°dH
KH 4
CO²= 1,3mg/l

Alles noch beim alten, nächste Messung dann am Morgen wenn ich es schaffe.

Axel

PS: Was hälst du denn von der Tabelle (KH/PH/CO²) nach Krause ? Diese sagt sogar aus wieviel CO² "gut" wäre ....


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,

ist doch im Prinzip die gleiche Geschichte... Deters schreibt um die 20mg/l CO2 wären ok, die habens halt grün markiert. 

So seh ich das jedenfalls.


----------



## chromis (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hi,

hängt euch nicht an den 20mg/l auf. Das ist eine durch Diskussionen im Internet festgelegte vollkommen ungefährliche Obergrenze. Viele Fische vertragen mehr, je nach Nährstoffsituation und Beleuchtung tun's auch ein paar mg weniger.
Zudem sind diese Werte im Aquarium meist nur mit CO2 Zufuhr zu erreichen. 
Im Teich wird man im Sommer bei genügend Wassserpflanzen und plätscherndem Filter nie auf solche Werte kommen. Hier wird CO2 nicht künstlich zugeführt, die einzigen Lieferanten sind die Fische und die Bakterien mit ihrer Atemtätigkeit.

ph 8 ist im Teich oder in natürlichen einheimischen Gewässern mit Pflanzenwuchs an der Tagesordnung, der ph-Wert am Morgen gemessen liegt dann natürlich tiefer.


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo,
mir ging es ja in erster Linie um den KH-Wert.

letzte Messung: 4.15 Uhr

PH 8
KH 4°dh
CO²= 1,3mg/l
= keine Änderung

Im Prinzip ändert sich nichts, egal ob ich die Messung morgens oder abends gemacht habe ...

Also warte ich jetzt mal ein paar Tage (ohne Teichbelüftung), mal schauen ob sich was ändert.

Axel


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hi Axel,



> mir ging es ja in erster Linie um den KH-Wert.
> Im Prinzip ändert sich nichts, egal ob ich die Messung morgens oder abends gemacht habe ...


entweder steh ich jetzt auf der Leitung... 

...aber die kh wird sich den Tag über nicht verändern. Lediglich der ph-Wert steigt im Tagesverlauf an, da die Pflanzen in dieser Zeit CO2 verbrauchen.


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo !



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Axel,
> 
> entweder steh ich jetzt auf der Leitung...



POST #6


> Ich überlege nun ob ich Natriumhydrogenkarbonat (Bullrich Salz - dann bekommen die Fische auch kein Sodbrennen  ) oder Kaiser Natron (Natrium Bicarbonat) zugebe um den KH-Wert zu erhöhen. Dieses macht
> man bei Aquarien wenn man __ Muscheln oder



Der CO²-Wert schien Annett etwas wenig, daher hatte ich den Belüfter ausgemacht.
Der PH-Wert ändert sich komischerweise bei mir nicht, egal ob morgens oder abends gemessen...

Mein anliegen war, wie in POST#6 beschrieben den KH-Wert zu erhöhen.
Ich mache mir langsam Sorgen um meine Muscheln, da sie in den letzten 8 Monaten ziemlich an Größe zugelegt haben.

Der GH-Wert ist in den letzten 8 Monaten von 19 °dH auf 6 °dH, der KH-Wert von 13 auf 4 gefallen, nicht zuletzt durch den vielen Regen. Seit den letzten 8 Monaten sind 65m³ Regen in den Teich gekommen.

Axel


----------



## chromis (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*



> Der PH-Wert ändert sich komischerweise bei mir nicht, egal ob morgens oder abends gemessen...


ich würde den Test verdächtigen


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hiho,


			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde den Test verdächtigen


negativ, habe es mit einem kallibrierten elektronischen aus unserem Institut(Pharmaunternehmen) nachgeprüft, der Tropfentest ist in Ordnung, wenn auch nur immer nur auf 0,5 genau...

Auch ein Test in Eichlösung brachte das richtige Ergebniss.

Vielleicht schwankt er nur gering um 8, dann kann der Tröpfchentest natürlich immer nur 8 sagen.

Axel


----------



## Annett (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hallo Axel,

mal ne ganz doofe Frage - testest Du den hier angegebenen CO2-Wert oder errechnest Du ihn/liest ihn irgendwo ab? 

Vielleicht legst Du mal in die Nähe der __ Muscheln einige Sepiaschalen oder halt etwas vom Vogelgrit!? Oder wandern die Schalentierchen zu stark?
So könnte sich dann in unmittelbarer Umgebung der Tierchen der Kalk lösen.


Bezüglich zu viel Regenwasser... regnet das bei Euch immer so sehr oder leitest Du Dachflächen in den Teich?

Hier bin ich froh, wenn es über weite Teile des Jahres halbwegs ausgeglichen ist (Verdunstung-Regen).
Dieses Jahr wurde bereits das zweite Mal sehr hartes (= 30° Gh) Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt. 

Darüber bin ich jedes Mal wenig begeistert. Regenwasser wäre mir viel lieber!


----------



## Redlisch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Axel,
> 
> mal ne ganz doofe Frage - testest Du den hier angegebenen CO2-Wert oder errechnest Du ihn/liest ihn irgendwo ab?



Aus der Tabelle PH->KH=CO²




			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht legst Du mal in die Nähe der __ Muscheln einige Sepiaschalen oder halt etwas vom Vogelgrit!? Oder wandern die Schalentierchen zu stark?
> So könnte sich dann in unmittelbarer Umgebung der Tierchen der Kalk lösen.



4 Muscheln sind relativ Standorttreu und bewegen sich auf 3m² (1m Stufe),
die anderen 16 sind auf 2m, habe es noch nicht geschafft sie hochzuholen ...



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Bezüglich zu viel Regenwasser... regnet das bei Euch immer so sehr oder leitest Du Dachflächen in den Teich?



Nein normaler Regen, ab Oktober 07 bis 31.12.07 = 251,4mm; Ab 2008 367,6mm. Teichoberfläche ca. 110m²



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hier bin ich froh, wenn es über weite Teile des Jahres halbwegs ausgeglichen ist (Verdunstung-Regen).
> Dieses Jahr wurde bereits das zweite Mal sehr hartes (= 30° Gh) Brunnenwasser aufgefüllt.
> 
> Darüber bin ich jedes Mal wenig begeistert. Regenwasser wäre mir viel lieber!



Ich habe erstmals im Mai jetzt 4m² Leitungswasser nachgespeisst. 3 Wochen warm und leichter Wind über den Teich...


Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

ich lese derzeit auch im Forum etwas quer,.. was CO2 und Karbonhärte angeht,..

und so trifft man immer wieder auch auf "alte Bekannte",..  
@Axel: wie ist dein Karbonhärten Problem ausgangen,

und was den CO2 Wert angeht, taugt da ein CO2 Test als Tröpfchentest
und was die "Bilder" angeht,..   wir wollen neue Bilder sehen,..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: GH-KH Wert bzw. ph Fadenalgen*

Hiho Micha,


Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> @Axel: wie ist dein Karbonhärten Problem ausgangen,
> mfG. Micha



nichts ...
Die letzte Messung von mitte März ergab:

GH=7; KH=5; PH=7,5; CO²=5; NO² <0,3; NO³=0, Temp= 6,6 °C

Ab und an fülle ich mit Leitungwasser den Verdunstungsverlust auf, dieses hat die Werte: GH19,KH13,PH7,5 ,CO² 12, NO²<0,3, NO³12,Temp 12.
Dieses Jahr ist es relativ Trocken bei uns, wir grillen in der Sonne und nördlich und südlich regnet es  , daher giesse ich auch verhältnismässig viel aus dem Teich.

Mal zum Vergleich:

Regen 2008>2009

März 109.1 mm, 82.3 mm
April 49.0 mm, 12.7 mm
Mai 32.5 mm, 49.9 mm

Axel


----------

